# Gold Web Site



## texan (May 26, 2011)

I just stumbled on a very good gold web site.

goldbarsworldwide.com

Lot of history about the manufacture of gold bars and their markings.

Texan


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 26, 2011)

Excellent find! Tons of information. The Supplements are great.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 26, 2011)

Full clicky link :arrow: http://goldbarsworldwide.com/


----------



## danfordman (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the Link it answered my question about gold conversion weights. I still don't know why its called a "Troy Ounce"? I am a retired letter carrier and I am trying to figure out if a "Troy ounce" differs from the standard ounce used for weighing letters for postage in any way? I hope this question isn't considered a thread Hijack. I really like the link you shared, OUTSTANDING info. Thanks for posting it. 
Dan


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 27, 2011)

danfordman said:


> Thanks for the Link it answered my question about gold conversion weights. I still don't know why its called a "Troy Ounce"? I am a retired letter carrier and I am trying to figure out if a "Troy ounce" differs from the standard ounce used for weighing letters for postage in any way? I hope this question isn't considered a thread Hijack. I really like the link you shared, OUTSTANDING info. Thanks for posting it.
> Dan


It differs by a considerable difference. 

Letters are weighed by the avoirdupois system-----7,000 grains = 1 pound
16 ounces (437.5 grains) = 1 pound
Troy pounds are smaller than avoirdupois pounds---only 5,760 grains
Troy ounce is larger than an av. ounce-----480 grains.
12 troy ounces = 1 troy pound.

Do not confuse one system with the other.

Precious metals are often discussed in dwt (pennyweight). 20 dwt = 1 troy ounce
1 dwt = 24 grains 

Harold


----------



## Militoy (Jun 28, 2011)

danfordman said:


> Thanks for the Link it answered my question about gold conversion weights. I still don't know why its called a "Troy Ounce"? I am a retired letter carrier and I am trying to figure out if a "Troy ounce" differs from the standard ounce used for weighing letters for postage in any way? I hope this question isn't considered a thread Hijack. I really like the link you shared, OUTSTANDING info. Thanks for posting it.
> Dan



According to the Oxford Dictionary – the term ‘Troy’ as a unit of measure had nothing to do with the ancient city of Troy – but originated from the fair in the French town of Troyes. The Troy system was the basis for the medieval British system of coinage introduced by Henry II of England. The French connection isn’t an established historical fact – but it is a widely-accepted theory.
At that time much of English administration practice was based on French systems. The English penny was literally one pennyweight of silver. One pound sterling was equal to twenty shillings, with each shilling equal to twelve pennies. Thus, one pound sterling equals 240 pennyweights, or one troy pound of sterling silver. 
The Troy system was officially adopted by the U.S. Mint for the regulation of coinage in 1828.


----------

